# Major engine disaster



## andyval (Sep 13, 2005)

Anyone any similar experiemce to this ?
It started out with black smoke coming out of the back of my two and a half year old X Trail diesel on acceleration. The local Nissan garage changed the ECU - no effect. They then changed the injectors. This seemed to cure the smoke. However. Two weeks later my wife was driving the two toddlers and dog along a country road when the engine started racing. She declutched and got the kids and dog out with the engine screaming and smoke pouring out of the bonnet (hood). The engine subsequently died and the car was taken to another Nissan garage. They had it for nearly two weeks, didn't seem all that interested, but reckoned that the fault was with the first garage. They then said the engine had been over-fuelling and that there had been a fire in the engine as the heater plugs were completely destroyed. Also there was diesel in the sump. They also said that Nissan were about to recall diesel X Trails for work on the Turbo and injectors. I've since read on the internet that the Denso injectors on X Trails are faulty and cause excessive smoke after a short while.

I've now arranged to have the car trailered to another Nissan garage who
at least seem to want the work.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

You'll find a variety of posts about this problem on this forum. Problems with overfuelling seemed to affect a number of Mark 1 diesels.........although mine was fine. Overfuelling is thought to be caused by incorrect settings in the ECU, or a faulty ECU. Present model with the uprated diesel engine (136bhp) would appear, in some instances, to have some problems affecting the turbo and/or intercooler - hence the possible recall you were told about. 

I would suggest you join the UK X-Trail forum (if you have not already) as there are a large number of members with diesel engined X-Trails.


----------



## andyval (Sep 13, 2005)

*major engine disaster*

Thanks Ron,

I'm beginning to get the picture !


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

andyval said:


> Thanks Ron,
> 
> I'm beginning to get the picture !


Well, you will love this site: Healinbreese2000


----------



## andyval (Sep 13, 2005)

Cheers ! I've already been there



driftking said:


> Well, you will love this site: Healinbreese2000


----------

